# Rheumatoid Arthritis and travel insurance



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

We need to get a straight-forward 1 week European travel insurance for our daughter who has early onset (34) Rheumatoid Arthritis. 

She has been quoted £70 extra to upgrade her ‘free’ Nationwide policy and we think that’s a bit excessive. 

Anyone have any pointers to a company who might provide cover at a sensible rate?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why do you need cover for 1 week for R A. It's not life threatening.

tony


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

They dont , they need travel ins but if you dont tell them she has RA and you need to make any kind of claim they will just blow you out.You should be able to get insurance disregarding current conditions with no loading but no cover for those conditions either,


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can get insurance which excludes that condition. Your insurer should have advised you of that.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Try World first, many insurances allow 1 condition without excess. Was with another great company too, but blowed if i can remember name. Only changed because i needed longer time away than their policy allowed.
sue


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Try:

http://www.travelinsurancemedical.co.uk/home

We changed to them after Rita's cancer diagnosis and operation.

Many insurers wanted extra because of the op.

Peter


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Contact Nationwide's insurers again and ask for cover excluding any claims arising from the RA. Shouldn't be any additional charge then.

Denise


----------

